# Bianchi Infinito



## Snufkin (May 16, 2008)

Bianchi have a double page ad in this months cycling plus for the new Infinito. Looks hot.
http://www.bianchiusa.com/racing/bianchi-2010/infinito-2010.html


----------



## bianchi bob (Mar 23, 2008)

Smokin' hot !!


----------



## Snufkin (May 16, 2008)

More pics and some of Hunters comments.
http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/bianchi-test-new-c2c-infinito-21884


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*looks*

are subjective and i like the looks!!

wonder how it rides?
anyone ever ride the c2c normal? 

it is a monocoque so this could get interesting.

hopefully they will change the geometry to match the frame and not just use the current one..


----------



## Snufkin (May 16, 2008)

I'd be interested to see geomertry numbers too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

The Geometry of the Inifinito 

http://www.bianchi.it/en/biciMese2009 - Mese 03/Geometries.aspx


----------



## Snufkin (May 16, 2008)

metanoize said:


> The Geometry of the Inifinito
> 
> http://www.bianchi.it/en/biciMese2009 - Mese 03/Geometries.aspx


Thanks. Looks like they've just extended the head tube. The 57 would fit my setup perfectly with no spacers on the steerer. It's a shame I can't afford one.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*How much?*



Snufkin said:


> Thanks. Looks like they've just extended the head tube. The 57 would fit my setup perfectly with no spacers on the steerer. It's a shame I can't afford one.


What is the $$$? I don't see it. 

-Smarty


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

I too would like to know if they are going to be available as a frameset and ,if so,how much.


----------



## ArmyStrong86 (Apr 24, 2009)

Anyone know the US specs/components/wheels and pricing? Looks like a great change for the C2C. Thx


----------

